# rental market



## laura1976 (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi,
I'm moving to Lisbon in June with my husband and our two kids (my daughter is 3 months and my son is 20 months). I don't know anything about the rental market there, and I've only been in Lisbon for a couple of days 3 years ago. We've heard the rents are very high in Lisbon, and we're keen to live outside of the town, in a place like Cascais or Sintra, as long as there are good connections with the city centre. We're looking for a children-friendly neighbourhood, where we could rent a decent flat or a small house for around 800€. Do you have any tips on where we might find that (and if it's realistic to expect to find something like that)? Our son is bilingual, French and English (we're Belgian but we lived in Perth, Australia during the last 2 years) so we'd also love to find an activity in English for him, like a playgroup or a social activity. Do you know where we could find that?
Cheers,
Laura


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Laura,
Click this link to give you some idea of what is available. 
Casa - Apartamento para aluguer Sintra


----------



## laura1976 (Apr 4, 2009)

Thank you Silvers, this is very helpful. I'm surprised by the prices, they seem very reasonable. Would you mind explaining the difference between T1, T2 and T3? I'm not familiar with this classification. We're looking for a three bedrooms accomodation.
Is Sintra a nice place to live? Are there parcs and playgrounds? Is it well connected with Lisbon?
Warm greetings,
Laura


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

No problem Laura,
T1 is 1 bedroom, T2 is two bedroom, etc.
Sintra is gorgeous, the palacio da Pena in particular, Portugal - Sintra - Pena Palace
There are parks and playgrounds and Lisbon is only a hop away.
Good luck
James


----------

